# What’s Your Avatar?



## bauchjw (Dec 23, 2022)

I’ve always been curious about random things that most people don’t think twice about. Personalized license plates I can’t understand drive me crazy. Since Joining SMF I’ve spent a little too much free time pondering your Avatars and why you picked those pictures to represent you amongst this group. Some of you probably didn’t think twice, others may have an interesting personal story, but I’d greatly appreciate hearing either! If anything it will free up some mental Bandwidth! 

For me, I joined SMF after a long deployment to Africa where I was training the Liberian Engineers. Over few day break, me and a few other guys grabbed some surfboards (one from Peace Corps & one brought in with our gear) and drove up the coast for a few days surfing at empty breaks and Robertsport. My Avatar picture was taken somewhere along that time. It was my 6th deployment and first one that didn’t involve Iraq or Afghanistan so it felt pretty special. A unique experience, surfing West Africa. When I joined SMF it was the picture that I figured captured my happy place at the time. Now it would be something different, but I don’t want to confuse people

Ok, I hope you share your story. Again, Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 23, 2022)

Mine comes from a _Mad Men _website a few years ago where you could create your own cartoon character that fit in to the Sterling-Cooper firm. It is actually a pretty good representation of me.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2022)

Not much of a story on mine. I'm a big hockey fan and the Rangers are my favorite team.

BTW 

 clifish
 5 to 3. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Mine comes from a _Mad Men _website a few years ago. It is actually a pretty good representation of me.


I always thought that was Hank Hill - Propane and Propane accessories. 

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 23, 2022)

Mine is of my English Springer Spaniel, Bob. He's a good boy! RAY


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 23, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I always thought that was Hank Hill - Propane and Propane accessories.
> 
> Chris


I always thought the same thing!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 23, 2022)

First my avatar was a picture of my wooden smokehouse, then there was a discussion about military members who have served and although I never did serve, my wife did with the Navy in the VF-124 squadron which was a training squadron for Top Gun. She was an AO and loaded ordnance on F-14 Tomcats, damn cool job. I’ve been to her reunions and the people are all amazing folks, drink a little heavy and have to be herded home at night, but outstanding folks just the same, and since I’m a huge military fan as well as an F-14 fan I use the VF-124 logo as my avatar, really just to show respect.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 23, 2022)

That thing over my lip is a mustache. Hank Hill doesn't have one.


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 23, 2022)

No rhyme or reason for mine, switch it up occasionally.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 23, 2022)

Mine is Bianca the Beagle, the center of our existence. From day one when I started learning to smoke meats, she was always there to make sure things went according to plan. Tracy would come out and ask "are you making sure daddy does it right?". She has been by my side for countless hours as the meat was getting happy. That pic was taken probably 12 years ago. She doesn't look like that any more but she is still the sweetest little thing on the planet.

Robert


----------



## DougE (Dec 23, 2022)

Front license plate on my pickup. Picture of an angus cow/calf pair with the words "Eat Beef" written on it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 23, 2022)

I had to go check what mine actually was! But I changed it...was our 3 tractors I has spent all day cleaning and powerwashing. Changed it to my 2 girls...best friends and always together...and such a joy to have in our life! Pup is just too darn cute...








Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 23, 2022)

Mine has changed, from the little black pig smoker, copper pot, to the CS smoker build family.... to the current one which is a fire pic from the X-Fire Grill my boy and me built.

Little Black Pig






The Copper Pot






The CS smoker build family


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 23, 2022)

Mine is my 270 Smoker which is the first premium one I bought. It’s an amazing charcoal cabinet. I need to update it to my Lang 84D though. Great thread Jed!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 23, 2022)

I've answered this before, but it's NOT a cheese head.  It's a cornbread head from the Cornbread Festival here in TN.  I do like the Packers though.


----------



## TripleLindy (Dec 23, 2022)

Triple Lindy - most difficult dive known to man and only successful attempt was by Rodney Dangerfield. 

Just because.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 23, 2022)

TripleLindy said:


> Triple Lindy - most difficult dive known to man and only successful attempt was by Rodney Dangerfield.
> 
> Just because.


Loved that movie! 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Dec 23, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Loved that movie!
> 
> Ryan


Truly a classic.


----------



## halleoneagain (Dec 23, 2022)

Mine is Tony, a Shetland Sheepdog, who worked with me in obedience, agility, and rally.  He is gone now, the last after 50 continuous years of _always_ having a dog, or cat.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 23, 2022)

TripleLindy said:


> Triple Lindy - most difficult dive known to man and only successful attempt was by Rodney Dangerfield.
> 
> Just because.


Awesome movie, and CLASSIC Rodney!


----------



## tbern (Dec 23, 2022)

"Bring us a pitcher of beer every 7 minutes until someone passes out. And then bring them every 10 minutes. "


----------



## TripleLindy (Dec 23, 2022)

tbern said:


> "Bring us a pitcher of beer every 7 minutes until someone passes out. And then bring them every 10 minutes. "


One of the best lines ever spoken!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 23, 2022)

''I have no class''

Mine is from the Nascar race at Bristol Tn.  Mrs. Danls and I in front of Clint Bowyers Jack Daniels sponsored car (best lookin car I've seen yet)... He was my fav. driver after Mark Martin retired... Jack Daniels is my fav. drink...  I do indulge in the sponsors product (responsibly) ...


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 23, 2022)

Reminds me of our old movie lines thread.
"Alright, I'll say it. Because Truman was too much of a p***y wimp to let MacArthur go in there and blow out those commie b*****ds!"


----------



## cmayna (Dec 23, 2022)

'50 Chebbie Truck.  My wife will be sold before the truck.  Why?  Less maintenance (pointing to the truck).


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 23, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Reminds me of our old movie lines thread.
> "Alright, I'll say it. Because Truman was too much of a p***y wimp to let MacArthur go in there and blow out those commie b*****ds!"


Back when Sam Kinison was on top! That was a perfect roll for him! I was sad when I heard we lost him.


----------



## halleoneagain (Dec 23, 2022)

cmayna said:


> '50 Chebbie Truck.  My wife will be sold before the truck.  Why?  Less maintenance (pointing to the truck).


I won't tell your wife you said that, but you may have to bribe me with some smoked sausage.....


----------



## nicefly (Dec 23, 2022)

Pretty straighforward. My smoker.  Although I have moved it since that pic.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 23, 2022)

Former Navy A-7E Corsair II single-seat/single-engine light attack pilot. A pic of the plane, or the distinctive intake, was unrecognizable as an avatar. I could already hear the questions if I used either pic. 

I had transferred to shore duty from my squadron, VA-22, the year before they filmed Top Gun on the Enterprise, one of three carriers with footage in the film. There are a few tail shots of the Fighting Redcocks in the movie at the beginning. The paint scheme changed from light-colored to solid dark and light gray as seen in the movie while I was in the squadron.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 23, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Former Navy A-7E Corsair II single-seat/single-engine light attack pilot. A pic of the plane, or the distinctive intake, was unrecognizable as an avatar. I could already hear the questions if I used either pic.
> 
> I had transferred to shore duty from my squadron, VA-22, the year before they filmed Top Gun on the Enterprise, one of three carriers with footage in the film. There are a few tail shots of the Fighting Redcocks in the movie at the beginning. The paint scheme changed from light-colored to solid dark and light gray as seen in the movie while I was in the squadron.
> 
> View attachment 652123


My first models as a kid were Corsairs, I&II, before I moved onto building tanks. I always liked the Corsairs, they had a dangerous look. By the time I was stationed in Miramar they were long gone and all my Neighbors were F18 pilots. My last MAG started transitioning to F35s the year I moved on, crazy how fast everything starts moving. I’m just a mud guy, but what’s flown over me has dramatically changed! Hats off to you Sir, tons of fun serving with pilots, living with them, and I’ve  benefited from their skills more than once! What was your call sign?


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 23, 2022)

Razor.



bauchjw said:


> all my Neighbors were F18 pilots.


They dangled FA-18s before my eyes to get me to stay in the Navy. But first I had to go to sea as an assistant navigator on a carrier. Nope. I was done.  My kids were small and were more important to me than more time at sea.


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 23, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Razor.
> 
> 
> They dangled FA-18s before my eyes to get me to stay in the Navy. But first I had to go to sea as an assistant navigator on a carrier. Nope. I was done.  My kids were small and were more important to me than more time at sea.


Who doesn't want more sea pay????   Retired AT.

Mine is my last puppy, gone for almost three years now. He was always being dressed up for one reason or another, so my wash khakis (if you know, you know) were just one of many outfits for him. He was one helluva Chief.


----------



## clifish (Dec 23, 2022)

My current one is a 7lb Fluke (there abouts) I caught of Montauk point NY.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 23, 2022)

Mine is of my little girl Gabby, I had to let her go 3 April 1st ago. She just turned 16 and it was time , still miss her.
She was with me almost everyday, and loved to drive in the truck and the boats.
I always used to say she is the little BOY I always wanted. My son hated that. lol

David


----------



## SherryT (Dec 23, 2022)

Mine is Solange the cat...9 Chickweed Lane/Hallmarks of Felinity comic strip


----------



## four20 (Dec 23, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I’ve always been curious about random things that most people don’t think twice about. Personalized license plates I can’t understand drive me crazy. Since Joining SMF I’ve spent a little too much free time pondering your Avatars and why you picked those pictures to represent you amongst this group. Some of you probably didn’t think twice, others may have an interesting personal story, but I’d greatly appreciate hearing either! If anything it will free up some mental Bandwidth!
> 
> For me, I joined SMF after a long deployment to Africa where I was training the Liberian Engineers. Over few day break, me and a few other guys grabbed some surfboards (one from Peace Corps & one brought in with our gear) and drove up the coast for a few days surfing at empty breaks and Robertsport. My Avatar picture was taken somewhere along that time. It was my 6th deployment and first one that didn’t involve Iraq or Afghanistan so it felt pretty special. A unique experience, surfing West Africa. When I joined SMF it was the picture that I figured captured my happy place at the time. Now it would be something different, but I don’t want to confuse people
> 
> Ok, I hope you share your story. Again, Merry Christmas!!!


A smoker I built from a subway cabinet.... I used stainless serving pan covers with holes bored into the low point for drainage into the steam pan. Built it for a friends funeral dinner. Propane powered and can hold a lot of chicken legs.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 24, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Former Navy A-7E Corsair II single-seat/single-engine light attack pilot. A pic of the plane, or the distinctive intake, was unrecognizable as an avatar. I could already hear the questions if I used either pic.
> 
> I had transferred to shore duty from my squadron, VA-22, the year before they filmed Top Gun on the Enterprise, one of three carriers with footage in the film. There are a few tail shots of the Fighting Redcocks in the movie at the beginning. The paint scheme changed from light-colored to solid dark and light gray as seen in the movie while I was in the squadron.
> 
> View attachment 652123


One of the more friendlier aircraft to chock for sure.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2022)

12 point standard. 18 point with some nasty weather. 24 point in the north Pacific with 90 foot waves. Fun times.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 24, 2022)

My avatar.. Well,.. I was just scooping out the ashes in my UDS. Wifey took a pic because that's what they do and it just seemed to match my username.. My mind has always been in a bbq pit.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 24, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> 12 point standard. 18 point with some nasty weather. 24 point in the north Pacific with 90 foot waves. Fun times.


Never been aboard ship.. I've just been in aviation a long time. Pretty much safe to approach that bird at a 90 to block the nose and or the mains. Not so much with 15, 16, 18's etc.


----------



## Retired Spook (Dec 24, 2022)

Mine is self-explanatory.


----------



## fltsfshr (Dec 24, 2022)

Mine is an alien banana flower. It a bunch of fun.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 24, 2022)

Mine is the Japanese water goddess Mizu Gami


----------



## hammer77 (Dec 24, 2022)

Mine is Lance from Pulp Fiction, the couple times he is in the movie cracked me up. I am a movie buff.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Dec 24, 2022)

Mine is my patio after I finished it. I need to update it thou since I built the outdoor kitchen area


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 24, 2022)

While checking out the gift shop at the airport waiting for my wife's flight to get in I saw this refrigerator magnet and just had to have it. I thought it fits the forum and even says Indianapolis :-)


 noboundaries
 , I would have known right away what that plane was, and for some reason I always thought you might have flown one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2022)

Mine is just my bride & myself, married for 57 years.
Al


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 24, 2022)

This is Lucy, Lucille when she's bad. She's ½ Boykin and ½ Springer and high energy. Loves to play and is the most affectionate dog we've ever had. No doubt she's "my dog". She loves everyone and is content to just have people put a hand on her...






With one of our granddaughters


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm blaming the tequila on this pic. The next was worse.





Call me "Pothead"


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 24, 2022)

My avatar is one of my most favorite views. . .Canada Geese with locked wings landing into my decoys. 

Hunted geese with my best friend for 50 years.
My hunting and fishing days however have sadly come to an end.  My best friend and companion on all those adventures suffers with rheumatoid arthritis, and it's just not the same without him.

John


----------



## Retired Spook (Dec 24, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> My avatar is one of my most favorite views. . .Canada Geese with locked wings landing into my decoys.
> 
> Hunted geese with my best friend for 50 years.
> My hunting and fishing days however have sadly come to an end.  My best friend and companion on all those adventures suffers with rheumatoid arthritis, and it's just not the same without him.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your friend but I hope you still get an opportunity to go and shoot some.


----------



## TripleLindy (Dec 24, 2022)

hammer77 said:


> Mine is Lance from Pulp Fiction, the couple times he is in the movie cracked me up. I am a movie buff.


Prank caller! Prank caller!


----------



## xbubblehead (Dec 24, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I’ve always been curious about random things that most people don’t think twice about. Personalized license plates I can’t understand drive me crazy. Since Joining SMF I’ve spent a little too much free time pondering your Avatars and why you picked those pictures to represent you amongst this group. Some of you probably didn’t think twice, others may have an interesting personal story, but I’d greatly appreciate hearing either! If anything it will free up some mental Bandwidth!
> 
> For me, I joined SMF after a long deployment to Africa where I was training the Liberian Engineers. Over few day break, me and a few other guys grabbed some surfboards (one from Peace Corps & one brought in with our gear) and drove up the coast for a few days surfing at empty breaks and Robertsport. My Avatar picture was taken somewhere along that time. It was my 6th deployment and first one that didn’t involve Iraq or Afghanistan so it felt pretty special. A unique experience, surfing West Africa. When I joined SMF it was the picture that I figured captured my happy place at the time. Now it would be something different, but I don’t want to confuse people
> 
> Ok, I hope you share your story. Again, Merry Christmas!!!


Well the "xbubblehead" reflects my past submarine service and the avatar reflects my stubborn, traditional attitude.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 24, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I'm blaming the tequila on this pic. The next was worse.
> View attachment 652145
> 
> Call me "Pothead"


I had a feeling that Avatar had Tequila involved


----------



## clifish (Dec 24, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I had a feeling that Avatar had Tequila involved


Must have been the night he bought the second pizza oven...lol


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 24, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend but I hope you still get an opportunity to go and shoot some.



Don't get out anymore. . .When Rick got sick we sold all our equipment except for my shotguns.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Fortunately I have this guy to remind me of those wonderful times.

John


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 24, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> Don't get out anymore. . .When Rick got sick we sold all our equipment except for my shotguns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is rough. I’m sorry and sort of understand in my own way. I grew up hunting geese and ducks with my Dad, lots of great memories and adventures. Once I went off to the Marines it pretty much stopped, I always thought I’d be back next year and we’d have another adventure, but almost 30 years later the opportunity is gone. To paraphrase Milne, “How *lucky* *am* *I *to have something that makes saying goodbye so hard~


----------



## fxsales1959 (Dec 24, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I’ve always been curious about random things that most people don’t think twice about. Personalized license plates I can’t understand drive me crazy. Since Joining SMF I’ve spent a little too much free time pondering your Avatars and why you picked those pictures to represent you amongst this group. Some of you probably didn’t think twice, others may have an interesting personal story, but I’d greatly appreciate hearing either! If anything it will free up some mental Bandwidth!
> 
> For me, I joined SMF after a long deployment to Africa where I was training the Liberian Engineers. Over few day break, me and a few other guys grabbed some surfboards (one from Peace Corps & one brought in with our gear) and drove up the coast for a few days surfing at empty breaks and Robertsport. My Avatar picture was taken somewhere along that time. It was my 6th deployment and first one that didn’t involve Iraq or Afghanistan so it felt pretty special. A unique experience, surfing West Africa. When I joined SMF it was the picture that I figured captured my happy place at the time. Now it would be something different, but I don’t want to confuse people
> 
> Ok, I hope you share your story. Again, Merry Christmas!!!


I only had one image i could find with small enough dimensions to use. Me in one of my swamp toys.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 24, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I had a feeling that Avatar had Tequila involved


But Jed...whatever in the world would giver you that idea?? 

Robert


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 24, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> But Jed...whatever in the world would giver you that idea??
> 
> Robert


Tequila gives me the same face That’s when I need to switch to beers


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2022)

clifish said:


> Must have been the night he bought the second pizza oven...lol


How'd you guess?! ;)


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 24, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Tequila gives me the same face


That sir is why I stay away from tequila. I'm ugly enough already   

Robert


----------



## seenred (Dec 24, 2022)

The second Rodney Dangerfield-themed avatar in this thread...

I always thought he was hilarious, and Caddy Shack is on my short list of all time favorite comedies.  I found this screen shot from the movie years ago, and it cracked me up...I've been using it as my avatar ever since.

Red


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 24, 2022)

Mines the Gadsden Flag. Why? Because 'Merica!


----------



## tbern (Dec 24, 2022)

seenred said:


> The second Rodney Dangerfield-themed avatar in this thread...
> 
> I always thought he was hilarious, and Caddy Shack is on my short list of all time favorite comedies.  I found this screen shot from the movie years ago, and it cracked me up...I've been using it as my avatar ever since.
> 
> Red


"When you buy a hat like this, I bet they give you a free bowl of soup huh? Oh it looks good on you though....."

Love that movie too!


----------



## babydoc (Dec 24, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Mines the Gadsden Flag. Why? Because 'Merica!


'merica indeed.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 24, 2022)

Mines just a stock photo I found on the ’net.  Part of a “I’ll smoke that” image.

Jim


----------



## babydoc (Dec 24, 2022)

Mine is pretty simple. Had a litter of Weimaraners a little over a year ago. We expected a "normal" litter size of about 6-7. Our girl had 13 and we were suddenly a little overwhelmed.

We had taken her to a friends house to wait while she was in heat, and my male dog wasn't interested in her anymore...but when she came home it still happened. She was young (why we wanted to wait a year or so) and wasn't great with so many puppies so it took a lot of help from us. My son was 6 at the time and loved those puppies like no other. He had them very socialized and ready for their homes when it was time for them to go...and cried for a week straight when they did. My avatar is a pic of him when he fell asleep with one.

Since then we've had the dam fixed (cause we're not doing that again) but we still get update picks from the families once in awhile and its been fun!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 24, 2022)

hammer77 said:


> Mine is Lance from Pulp Fiction, the couple times he is in the movie cracked me up. I am a movie buff.



I knew that is what yours was, Mona second favorite movie after Silence of the Lambs

David


----------



## seenred (Dec 24, 2022)

tbern said:


> "When you buy a hat like this, I bet they give you a free bowl of soup huh? Oh it looks good on you though....."
> 
> Love that movie too!



LOL!  So many quotable lines in that movie!  

Red


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 24, 2022)

My first smoker--a used Walley World El Cheapo--and our two black Labs (sisters from the same litter)--got them at 8 weeks old.  Pic taken from the back door on our 10 acres of bush land.  We lost Miss Linda's Addie (farthest from the camera) 7 years ago to bone cancer of the jaw, and Miss Linda still gets teary on occasion.  My old hound, Roxy will turn 14 in about 2 weeks, but she's fast showing her age.  Won't be too long and there'll be one totally devastated and lost redneck left behind.
Gary


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 24, 2022)

Mine is the 2nd smoker that I purchased and the one that really got me into the hobby. Made some great food on that thing. When we moved, I ended up getting rid of it with the thought of getting a new smoker. 

Needless to say, I walked into Walmart this past Fall and they had a few Pit Boss on clearance. Picked up the tabletop one since that size works fine for my family.


----------



## chp (Dec 24, 2022)

Mine is from the headwaters of the Snake river with the Tetons in the background. Rafting is a family activity for us, and any day on a river is a good day!


----------



## tbern (Dec 24, 2022)

Mine is just a "this site" generated one and I never changed it, but need to get a new one done as so many of you have such excellent ones!


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 24, 2022)

My current one is the cap I bought at Highland Hammock State Park in Sebring FL and ground zero for the South Florida Gathering. 
Previous ones (of distinction) were my Weber Jumbo Joe and my brother's fire pit pizza oven.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I'm blaming the tequila on this pic.


Tequila, or rather teKILLyah, makes me nauseated just thinking about it. We were at a New Years Eve party December 31, 1984 and Jose walked in the room. A little salt and lime my a## and he ain't no friend of mine. For some reason I got it in my head that I was a bigger, badder man than him. The next day I begged him to let me up and promised that if he would, I'd NEVER mess with him again. To this day I've kept that promise...


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Tequila, or rather teKILLyah, makes me nauseated just thinking about it. We were at a New Years Eve party December 31, 1984 and Jose walked in the room. A little salt and lime my a## and he ain't no friend of mine. For some reason I got it in my head that I was a bigger, badder man than him. The next day I begged him to let me up and promised that if he would, I'd NEVER mess with him again. To this day I've kept that promise...


I'm the same with Canadian Mist. You should have seen the technicolor yawn I did! My going away party when I went into the service in 1981. Haven't touched it since.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I'm the same with Canadian Mist. You should have seen the technicolor yawn I did! My going away party when I went into the service in 1981. Haven't touched it since.


It's funny how we remember such things...


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I'm the same with Canadian Mist


Interesting. For me it was Canadian Mist and Mad Dog 20-20. July 4th, 1980. The Beach Boys concert on the Mall in Washington DC and the Great American Smoke-In. That was my alcoholic Pearl Harbor. Damn did I get bombed...and oh so sick!! That was over 42 years ago and I've not touched either since.


GonnaSmoke said:


> It's funny how we remember such things


Funny perhaps but I also consider it a blessing. If we forget, we are likely to repeat   

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Mad Dog 20-20.


I've gotten trashed from that too a couple times. Not to the swearing it out stage though. Good old Mad Dog. Got toasted on Thunderbird before too. Back in my classy drink it cheap days.


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Dec 25, 2022)

I’m a fan of Texas/Red Dirt music. I can remember listening to Jerry Jeff Walker and Guy Clark riding around with my grandpa. They were a couple of the originators of this music. This album cover matched my username.
RIP Guy Clark


----------



## normanaj (Dec 25, 2022)

Mine changes whenever the boys come up with a new Eddie.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Dec 25, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> Don't get out anymore. . .When Rick got sick we sold all our equipment except for my shotguns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, my username on some hunting sites is Bandseeker.  Your mount looks like a SJB Canada!  Very cool!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Dec 25, 2022)

My original avatar was a scarlet background with gray "THE "  For The Ohio State University.   Changed it during _ichigan week to the current avatar ( and no, i don't want to talk about that game lol) It's picture is from micheals bar in Ludington mich.  We were on a salmon trip there.  My Buckeyes shirt caused quite the rumble throughout the bar lol.  The owner kept wanting to trade me one of his bar t-shirts for mine and hang it up for conversation starters because  we were there ever  day and got to kinda know him.  The actual pic was from his backroom where we were playing some spinning wheel game and the loser had to buy a round of shots.  Fun trip, fun times!


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 25, 2022)

Rum for me. In 1986 I spent 10 days in St. Thomas, partying every night with my best friend and the girls off of the cruise ships. And don't even get me started on conch...


----------



## Murray (Dec 25, 2022)

Best day hunting trip ever. One cow elk and two whitetail.


----------



## Ishi (Dec 25, 2022)

I’ve been a bowhunter and archery nut since I could walk 6 decades ago. Ishi was the last wild Indian that was discovered in California and was the the father of bowhunting after he was discovered by Pope & Young. 
Lots of history on Ishi if you google it.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 25, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Funny perhaps but I also consider it a blessing. If we forget, we are likely to repeat


Almost 40 years and my stomach still turns at the mention of tequila, teKILLyah. No way I'll ever forget that misery and agony, not to mention what my wife had to say later... Oh by the way, she was about 7 months pregnant at the time and that's still not "the rest of the story"...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2022)

Mine is just a snapshot of my ALL time favorite movie!  I have to watch it at least every other month… Just never gets old!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Mine is just a snapshot of my ALL time favorite movie!  I have to watch it at least every other month… Just never gets old!


The Boy2Men documentary? LOL

Chris


----------



## hammer77 (Dec 25, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Mine is just a snapshot of my ALL time favorite movie!  I have to watch it at least every other month… Just never gets old!


Agreed a true classic, Val Kilmer was a cinema god in that role.

The only thing I disagree with, when Ike Clanton was running away, even with him tossing the sash I would have still shot him! Just for all the bs he caused.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Dec 25, 2022)

Ishi said:


> I’ve been a bowhunter and archery nut since I could walk 6 decades ago. Ishi was the last wild Indian that was discovered in California and was the the father of bowhunting after he was discovered by Pope & Young.
> Lots of history on Ishi if you google it.


Ive heard the story told by uncle ted a few times!  Very sad what his people went through being exterminated and bounties paid for killing a wild indian.


----------



## Ishi (Dec 25, 2022)

Buckeyedude said:


> Ive heard the story told by uncle ted a few times!  Very sad what his people went through being exterminated and bounties paid for killing a wild indian.



Agreed! I’ve read many books on him and his people. In 2016 the Mrs and flew out and visited the land of Ishi. I took the pic of a memorial marker of him


----------



## Buckeyedude (Dec 25, 2022)

Ishi said:


> Agreed! I’ve read many books on him and his people. In 2016 the Mrs and flew out and visited the land of Ishi. I took the pic of a memorial marker of him


A lot of people  talk about slavery ( which wasn't cool at all), but no one ever talks about the killing and extermination of the millions of indigenous peoples that were  here thousands  of years before  "us"


----------



## casmurf (Dec 25, 2022)

I was a ship builder for over 20years mine is they LPd 17 uss Newyork the keel was poured with metal from the World trade tower after the attack on 9/11. and built by Avondale shipyard in louisiana!!!


----------



## tbern (Dec 25, 2022)

casmurf said:


> I was a ship builder for over 20years mine is they LPd 17 uss Newyork the keel was poured with metal from the World trade tower after the attack on 9/11. and built by Avondale shipyard in louisiana!!!


Very cool!!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 25, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Interesting. For me it was Canadian Mist and Mad Dog 20-20. July 4th, 1980. The Beach Boys concert on the Mall in Washington DC and the Great American Smoke-In. That was my alcoholic Pearl Harbor. Damn did I get bombed...and oh so sick!! That was over 42 years ago and I've not touched either since.
> 
> Funny perhaps but I also consider it a blessing. If we forget, we are likely to repeat
> 
> Robert


Fall 1988.  First semester of college in Murray, KY.  Trying to bounce quarters into shot glasses of grape Mad dog.  Phew.  I learned 2 things that night.  I SUCK at bouncing quarters, and never mess with the Mad Dog.  DAMN!


----------



## Hockeydudde (Dec 26, 2022)

Mine is our great Pyrenees, Willow. She is full grown now and just had 9 puppies!






Her favorite past times include singeing the fur on her butt on my firebox and fighting off the chickens so she can eat the veggie scraps, then letting the chickens free range her dog food! SMH.
But wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## tbern (Dec 26, 2022)

great picture!


----------



## tbern (Dec 26, 2022)

ok, so just got around to updating mine, it is my coveted Grandpa tumbler that gets used a lot.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 26, 2022)

tbern said:


> ok, so just got around to updating mine, it is my coveted Grandpa tumbler that gets used a lot.


Haha, we got one of those for my Pop, he drinks Diet Pepsi out of it during the Day and Gin & Tonics from it at night He can’t really move around much anymore so it’s always by his side!


----------



## tbern (Dec 26, 2022)

that's cool!!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 26, 2022)

Pheasant hunt as a tribute to my black lab "Abby" that we had to put her down 1 yr  to date of that hunt. I know she was there with me. Just isn't the same hunting without her.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 26, 2022)

Can't tell ya.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 26, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Can't tell ya.


I always assumed it was a stealth bomber patch!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 26, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I always assumed it was a stealth bomber patch!


Yup

Pin I got at Whiteman AFB 509th.

I sure do miss it, every time I see the Spirits fly I get all choked up. My son when he was in Afghanistan he would tell his unit buds , See the b2 up there dropping bombs on the bad guys, my dad built that.

The patch we had before anyone knew what it was.







I also worked on fighter jets, F-5, T-38, F-20, F-17 before they were FA-18.

The Tiger could take photos from horizon to horizon front to back and side to side.


----------



## Torch&Tone (Dec 27, 2022)

Nifty idea for a thread.

I keep having neat interactions with falcons, and their various caretakers, in a lot of interesting places all around the world (mostly bird... sometimes F-16 fighter jet... thankfully not both at the same time, so far!). This one posed for some excellent desert sunset photographs, one of which just lends itself perfectly to avatar purposes.


----------



## tbern (Dec 27, 2022)

very nice picture!


----------



## KM0AGA (Dec 27, 2022)

Mine is the the very first brisket that I cooked on my Weber 22 Kettle.  I have the Slow N Sear set up with a Fireboard 2 controller.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2022)

Just a cool 1086 that I own


----------



## tbern (Dec 27, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> Just a cool 1086 that I own


Had one of those some years back, nice tractors.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 27, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> Just a cool 1086 that I own


Would you like to own a 3588 International as well? I might know a guy thar has one for sale lol!

Ryan


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Would you like to own a 3588 International as well? I might know a guy thar has one for sale lol!
> 
> Ryan




UMMMMMM    NO    The 10 and the 4020 is enough.


----------



## kuroki (Dec 28, 2022)

Mine is a picture of one of the most memorable parts I've worked on in my career. I'm a machinist and own a shop that does quite a variety of work. Bulk of it is hydraulic pumps and cylinders. But also lots of farm equipment parts, heavy equipment parts, and parts for equipment dealers. Well as you'd expect I have a number of customers with paving and road construction companies. One day one of my regulars showed up with the cutter drum from an asphalt planer that had self destructed. I will never forget having that thing complete with teeth spinning in the big lathe while I recut the mounting surfaces for the stub shaft


----------



## Memphis901 (Dec 28, 2022)

Aviation Themed Offset, Window cuts from a Boeing disassembly


----------



## dls1 (Dec 28, 2022)

Well, the OP's thread was a wake up call for me. My avatar was one of my cars, a 1988 Porsche 911 (930) turbo slantnose which I had for around 20 years. Sold it a few months ago so I guess it's time for a new avatar.


----------

